

Large Scale Deep Neural Net visualizing top level features - mirceasoaica
http://317070.github.io/LSD/

======
benanne
One of the co-authors here, we are planning to release the source code on
GitHub in a few days.

~~~
starshadowx2
A side-note, usually the creators @31707 and @benanne will answer any
questions you have when they're chatting. Really cool people.

------
317070
You can follow the resulting video stream and ask it what to create here:
[http://www.twitch.tv/317070](http://www.twitch.tv/317070)

------
murbard2
So where are the results? There is a video but it shows only a smiley face.
Can we see some still pictures?

~~~
mafi
There is a live session:

[http://www.twitch.tv/317070](http://www.twitch.tv/317070)

~~~
murbard2
It just displays "twitch". Can has low-tech jpg?

~~~
mafi
Shure, if you find a nice person who takes a screenshot.

~~~
murbard2
Are you that nice person?

~~~
mafi
[http://imgur.com/LyBeaxw](http://imgur.com/LyBeaxw)

~~~
slydevil392
It would be great if the machine would render out full-res pngs of each image,
right before it changes topic, and store them somewhere. Screenshots are
always slightly compressed.

